# Need to boost Microphone Volume



## Hundo (Jan 16, 2007)

I have a USB headset with a mic, and while I was bored I wanted to try out the speech commands on my Mac. While I was attempting to configure it, the microphone would not register "in the middle of the green". I have the volume up as far up as it could go in the sound options, and I know there is sound going to the computer, I just need something to boost it a little more. Any ideas?


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 17, 2007)

Go to System Prefs/Sound/Input/'your device name' and increase the 'Input Volume'. 

If that still doesn't give you enough juice, you might need a microphone preamp:
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/home/navigation?q=usb+mic+preamp


----------



## Hundo (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah, I might need a preamp, or just a better mic. Thanks for your help.


----------

